
Quarkus: a next-generation Kubernetes native Java framework - evacchi
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/03/07/quarkus-next-generation-kubernetes-native-java-framework/
======
jto1218
I’m excited about this one. Being able to compile to native with `mvn package
-Pnative` sounds awesome.

